# How would you handle the patio edge here?



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

So we have a new patio poured now but it's right up on the fence …. Not sure what I should do? Right now it's just collecting weeds…


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

WHAT A PUPPY! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm thinking, round river stones … maybe 3" to 4" size. Small enough to fill in that narrow space nicely but, large enough not to wind up all over the patio constantly.

Of course, I'd first put down the heaviest landscape fabric I could afford (or, failing that, MANY layers of any cheaper, err, "more economical" landscape fabric / weed-blocker cloth …. "The easy (often cheaper) route always leads back in," though! 

Edif: I just saw the second pic of the beautiful fire pit - I'd definitely lay a 2-block high "low border" of this same stones - either up against the fence (1st choice) or 2nd choice up against the concrete AND THEN use round river rocks to fill in the remainder.

Beautiful canine! :thumbup:


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

440mag said:


> WHAT A PUPPY! :thumbup: :thumbupnn: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking, round river stones … maybe 3" to 4" size. Small enough to fill in that narrow space nicely but, large enough not to wind up all over the patio constantly.
> 
> ...


Hah thanks! He's a good boy for sure 😄

Great ideas! I will talk with the wife and she what she feels about them. As for the cloth… anything you recommend in particular? I was looking at it and it's kinda expensive for only needing like 12' X 4" haha.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Same. Fabric and loose stone


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

NJlawnguy said:


> Same. Fabric and loose stone


any recommendation on fabric?


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Sta green? You could lay down black plastic too. No light would likely ever get through that, so it's a stronger defense than fabric, further blocking the chance for growth.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

bushwacked said:


> any recommendation on fabric?


After short life and other miserable failings, I get the true (heavy) landscape cloth from SiteOne. Comes in 6' and 12' widths by 300' length. Some SiteOne's will cut it to length but, the one local to me will not.

If I only needed that small amount I could see myself buying a cheaper, err, less expensive version "weed block" and just triple or quadruple folding it and then using landscape staples / stakes to hold firmly in place while I put loose rock or a matching stone border on top …

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwest-Boulder-Stone-6-in-Heavy-Duty-Steel-Garden-Staples-for-Weed-Barrier-Landscape-Fabric-Irrigation-Lines-and-Sod-100-Pack-02-0168/312645120


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, the more I look at that photo the more I swear I'd rob a bank if I had to, in order to put a low stone border around the edges against the fence, with capstones on top … talk about a finished look!

(Like most, I excel at spending other peoples money, haha!)


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

440mag said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> > any recommendation on fabric?
> ...


Something like this? Its about the cheapest one I could find, unless they cut one special ... spending $150+ on like $5 in fabric is a no go for me haha





440mag said:


> Man, the more I look at that photo the more I swear I'd rob a bank if I had to, in order to put a low stone border around the edges against the fence, with capstones on top … talk about a finished look!
> 
> (Like most, I excel at spending other peoples money, haha!)


Hah! I mean this is really making me think here ...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

bushwacked said:


> Something like this? Its about the cheapest one I could find, unless they cut one special ... spending $150+ on like $5 in fabric is a no go for me haha …
> 
> Hah! I mean this is really making me think here ...


That fabric looks like the ticket! :thumbup:

Sooooo many things to be done around that patio border. In addition to staying realistic as far as any budget, well, right up there with keeping costs down "LOW / No Maintenance" is always at the top of my priorities list when considering a project like this one …

And, I wouldn't be "in a hurry." Some of my best projects I mulled on for over a year. A koi pond I put in a silly rectangle of dirt the builder of my bachelor pad for some inexplicable reason decided to save a yard or so of concrete. Took me over a year but, I got the waterfall "juuuuust right." Years later listing realtor told me, "_You have that waterfall running when I show this place and I'll sell this house in under 2 week_s." Turned out to be 2 days. :lol: 

Couple of pics for different ideas. Low soft lights every 6- to 10-feet would be sick!

The pic at bottom shows just how nice even a 2 course of stones with capstones can look. Really dig what they did there with the contrasting color stones … don't see that too often …


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

bushwacked said:


> So we have a new patio poured now but it's right up on the fence …. Not sure what I should do? Right now it's just collecting weeds…


My first thought was to put landscape fabric down and top with rocks as many others have suggested. 
However, if the area gets some good sun you might consider some small plants that might fit the space?
I planted some boxleaf euonymus in front of our windows in the front of the house. They are supposed to be 6-12" wide by 1-2' tall at maturity, and kind of look like mini pencil hollies. Gardener at the local supply place mentioned using clear fishing line to keep them formed into tighter columns. Here is a pic through the window this morning. They are a little leggy and probably need to be trimmed back a touch later this year (they were planted maybe a month ago).


----------



## WillDawgHailSTATE (Oct 5, 2021)

Here's a river rock border separating my mulch in the flower / shrub beds from the brick on my home. I used chopstone between the rock and mulch. The rock is about 3" deep with weed fabric underneath.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

440mag said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this? Its about the cheapest one I could find, unless they cut one special ... spending $150+ on like $5 in fabric is a no go for me haha …
> ...


Ya not in a huge rush here, trying to get ideas though so I can better think about it and plan.

The 3rd pic above here looks absolutely awesome though!! that gave me a lot to think about haha


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

DocTodd said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> > So we have a new patio poured now but it's right up on the fence …. Not sure what I should do? Right now it's just collecting weeds…
> ...


was thinking about this, however, the space is really like 3-4 inches wide in most spots ... not sure planting something would actually work or "fit" the space.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

WillDawgHailSTATE said:


> Here's a river rock border separating my mulch in the flower / shrub beds from the brick on my home. I used chopstone between the rock and mulch. The rock is about 3" deep with weed fabric underneath.


very nice! what size rocks are those?


----------

